# Big Flathead



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sunday night Muskingum River I caught a monster just shy of 50'' couldnt get a weight my scale wouldnt work but estimating the weight at well over 60 lbs since the one in my avatar was 46 1/2'' and 56 1/2 lbs I figured it to be over 60 and its head was way bigger it was a hog for sure thats my fishing buddy holding it since I couldnt lift it lol I had back surgery and wasnt taking a chance


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats is a nice flathead!!!! Congrats on that one!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

A dandy


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

So beautiful good job


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Tank!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on a monster Flatty!!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lifting that after back surgery would have been a bad idea. That is definitely a hog.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great looking cat. How long did it take ya to land him?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great fish, Great pic, Great Job!!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That is one true HOG of a fish.. Congrats!!!! Wonder how old it is?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish! looks like a 60 to me.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Took me about 30 mins to get him in the boat


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Big flathead for sure. I see so few 60+ in person that I feel totally incapable of verifying a flatheads weight from a picture.

From experience I can tell you an accurate scale will often humble the proudest flathead fishermen


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

What did he hit on?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bluegill about 5'' long


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice! All the bigger shovels I've got the last coupla years have been on bluegill.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

They'll hit on most any appropriate sized live bait.But bluegill is by far the easiest and cheapest out there.Roll a rock or stump in the yard,hit a pond or creek,voila,bait!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Now the one in my avatar it was caught on nitecrawlers it was 56.5 lbs caught out of the Hocking River near Athens but now Im ready to hit it again here in a few days maybe hit the Ohio River or maybe the Muskingum again Im ready for another hog hopefully bigger than the last got my scales working so I can weigh the next one but need to hit the bait pond 1st dont have much left in my bait tank after the last trip


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Sunday night Muskingum River I caught a monster just shy of 50'' couldnt get a weight my scale wouldnt work but estimating the weight at well over 60 lbs since the one in my avatar was 46 1/2'' and 56 1/2 lbs I figured it to be over 60 and its head was way bigger it was a hog for sure thats my fishing buddy holding it since I couldnt lift it lol I had back surgery and wasnt taking a chance
> View attachment 191207


Great job!


----------



## shaunm81 (Aug 19, 2015)

What a beauty! Near Athens huh? I am near there. Lots of nice ones in there. We're you fishing up towards Whites mill? I landed a 26.6 flatty out of the muskingum river. I caught mine on Gizzard Shad they seam to love it. I have caught almost every cat I've caught on Shad. Gotta love the fight of a nice flatty hopefully someday I will land a 50-60 lber. Oh a friend of mine his friend caught a nice flatty 53 lber on the muskingum as well.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

That's a monster. I won't be swimming in the Muskingum any time soon!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Geez! Nice catch


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

shaunm81 said:


> What a beauty! Near Athens huh? I am near there. Lots of nice ones in there. We're you fishing up towards Whites mill? I landed a 26.6 flatty out of the muskingum river. I caught mine on Gizzard Shad they seam to love it. I have caught almost every cat I've caught on Shad. Gotta love the fight of a nice flatty hopefully someday I will land a 50-60 lber. Oh a friend of mine his friend caught a nice flatty 53 lber on the muskingum as well.


Shaun do you live close to Coolville I know A Shaun from that area


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful fish. Nicely done man.


----------

